# ازاى ابعت ايميل لاكثر من شخص واخفى اسمائهم



## taten (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*ازاى ابعت ايميل واحد لاكثر من شخص ومع هذا اقدر اخفى اسمائهم وما تظهرشى فى to*


----------



## hany6763 (15 يوليو 2010)

استخدمbbc


----------

